

Ask HN: Help me validate my startup idea - traxtech

A website to help SaaS owners to evaluate and adjust their performance over time. The SaaS owner provides monthly metrics (advertising costs&#38;associated traffic, new trials, new subscriptions, lost subscriptions, ...) and in return key indicators are computed (cac, ltv, cogs...) and tips adapted to the situation are proposed. This would be free. A paying option would be an access to a simple api to automatically fill the metrics and generate a report each month).<p>Does it already exists ? Do you feel it could work ?
======
wytzeschouten
Sounds like an awful lot of data entry at a time when primary process takes
precedence. It might work if you're in a team where someone has a mission to
watch the process. What might work is pushing it as a competition. Your target
audience is full of competitive people, after all.

~~~
traxtech
Then I'll have to convince that collecting internally the data is a best
practive (it is!) and that not doing it anyways is like night driving without
lighting.

I'm afraid pushing it as a competition would fail. It would so easy to cheat.

